# Admiralty pinace 48 or HLD ?



## raymand (Nov 17, 2011)

(POP)

Hello,

I am one of propriaitaire Admiralty pinnace 48, length 16ft year 1952 Former Name: Tres Hermanos under British flag. As you can see on my website: https://sites.google.com/site/pinaceoceanlouna/
I am trying to completely renovate my boat, unfortunately the old propriaitaire to let the boat dry dock hanging three years he c is degraded very quickly forcing reconsctrution a full deck, roof etc. ...

I created a site donation goal is to explain how and why I renovated my boat ... In this context I am looking for any information about my boat
the former propriaitaire be remembered no more .... In my research complex :sweat:
j I found an answer "However I Believe That the type WAS Known As Harbour Launch Diesel (HLD), Rather Than a Pinnace Which Was an older design.

I do not quite understand why HDD has become a pinnace Adimralty 48? I am also looking for other information. What was a style of boat is, or has it sailed, which was the first propriaitaire etc. .. j really hope you went to help fill in my research.

See you soon[=D](Frogger)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Looks a lot more than 16' in length. Web site says 15 meters which seems
more likely.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Raymand

Suggest you post a link on the Royal Maritime Auxiliary Service (RMAS) sub forum under Navies since this was fairly obviously one of the many launches operated in naval bases by the old Port Auxiliary Service (PAS). The team on RMAS will almost certainly be able to help you.(Thumb)

I wish that I had a quid for every time I stepped on board one of those - I can still hear the sound of that wonderful engine being given a quick burst of astern as the boat slotted neatly and briskly alongside one of the many Port Auxiliary landing places in HM Naval Base Portsmouth!

Jack

PS 48 feet sounds pretty close to 15 meters to me .....


----------



## raymand (Nov 17, 2011)

hello,
on the length of the boat. in fact the length of 16ft c is what is engraved on the back of the boat hull. papers on french customs, it is listed on 14.85 meters. thank you for the information I will go to the forum that you said.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

48 would appear to be your vessel's length in feet. 14.85m is about 48ft 8 1/2ins (48 pieds, huit poucets et un demi poucet). 48ft could be water line length.


----------



## raymand (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you're right, Could Be 48ft water line length. when removing the roof and awning we made the overall length of water that is 16 meters maximum. with respect to the length stated on the papers of the French customs it may not be entirely accurate. one meter in addition to said costs double, I think the former propriaitaire did so to pay the lowest price possible.
ps: the french alergies his taxes. ;-)


----------



## raymand (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,

we do not see the number on the bow of my boat ... the only inscription carved into the wood if located in the back 52 1 / 2 FT 650. in this case that means 650?
I held against by the number ssr that can help?


----------



## aholtham (Nov 22, 2007)

This boat is a former 52.5ft Harbour Launch Diesel ordered in 1965 from the builders Groves & Gutteridge. I believe her number is 6505 the first of the batch. She was sold out of service to owners in Southport on the 1.6.93. She was renamed LIZZIE LEE. She was taken to the French Waterways with the intention of going to the Med. However her owner I believe broke his leg and was not able to complete his dream. She was put up for sale.

Her sister 6507 is currently up in Liverpool called the RAINBIRD. The Stormbird is also there, but she was built by Dorset yacht.

To confirm this you might find the additional digit after the "0".

I hope this helps.

Regards Tony. WSS Small Craft Group


----------



## raymand (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello,
thank you for your help, actually history LIZZIE LEE much resemble that of my boat. against built by n is not 1965 but 1952 is built on the written paper radiation british pavilion. j have regained some of history LIZZIE LEE http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=35565 in this story there will be based in Dijon I can not find a trace of it. French customs said, the ship was registered with the maritime authorities of Cardiff.
on the last issue after 650, it is not visible to this day there is too much paint to see it. keep out the weather in France to the bare hull ...... but I gratis as possible in order to see this last issue.
by j contacted him against "SSR registry.CARDIF"
He answered me:
"You Can ask for a Transcript of the Historic Registration Which cost's
32 pounds. Will this show all the previous owners of the vessel whilst
registered with us.

Regards
Louise Harries
SSR Registration Officer "

but have a doubt about what he will be given me information on my boat. what will it really gives me as informating d after you?
behalf of all former propriaitaire?
all seaport?
all the numbers is the name of the boat?
What is next?

ps / I'm really pleased with the information


----------



## Nutbourne (Nov 8, 2009)

I remember seeing this boat at Aigue Mort south of France some years ago .Local number for when she was at Portsmouth was D21. I last skippered it before it was sold out of service. Good to see it still has a white mast and black top I remember painting all the craft i was on the same. Happy Memories!!


----------

